# Fresh Black Eyed Peas follow up



## giggler (Jun 16, 2008)

I can't find my original post, so I started a new thread..

Thank You "Uncle Bob" and others...

here in Tx. we get a short season of Fresh Black Eyed peas and others..

I thought they would cook very quickly like frozen peas...

Uncle Bob said No, it still takes about an Hour...

I have made them like 4 times now, and they are soooo good...

the first time time I added chix broth and other stuff, they were good but it hid the delicate flavour of the pea..

Last time I fried just a few tbs. of onion in like 1 strip of bacon, then added water to cover...

These fresh peas are sooo good this way!... They have a very delicate flavour...

The season here in Tx is at the end, but maybe up North it's just starting... they are higher priced, like 5$ a pound here, but worth every penny...

If you see "Fresh Hulled Peas" at your local market, please try them... they are very good..

Thanks All, Eric Austin Tx.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jun 16, 2008)

You're welcome Eric....Glad you found a recipe that worked out for you!!


Enjoy!!


----------



## Robo410 (Jun 16, 2008)

fresh black eye peas, crowder peas, field peas, they are all wonderful! and just as you coked them...a little bacon and onion and nature does the rest. (well maybe a touch of hot sauce at the table...)


----------



## Michael in FtW (Jun 19, 2008)

LOL - or maybe I should say "giggles" ... use the advanced search function to find all of your previous posts (search under your user name ... and select posts). This is probably the previous post you were thinking about: Peas, Fresh, How to cook?

I remember sitting on the back pourch with my grandma, or some of my aunts, shelling "peas" when I was a kid. And, the fresh peas cooked up with a different flavor, and texture, than the dried peas.

Although different - I like both.


----------

